# depressed on my birthday



## 2005tahoe (Aug 23, 2013)

see "the unmighty dollar" for my story. 

Today is my 35th birthday and I am already feeling sad b/c I am expecting a phone call, card or gift that I will never see from my wife. We have been separated since June 2nd with NO communication at all.

Today is not going to be good


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm very sorry that you feel this way but remember one thing ...

You're celebrating a BIRTHDAY which simply means you're aliiiiive 

For what it's worth HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

2005tahoe said:


> see "the unmighty dollar" for my story.
> 
> Today is my 35th birthday and I am already feeling sad b/c I am expecting a phone call, card or gift that I will never see from my wife. We have been separated since June 2nd with NO communication at all.
> 
> Today is not going to be good


Happy Birthday!!

Same here, my birthday is Sunday and I don't expect any acknowledgement of it, I didn't recognize his this year.

What blew me away is I recently found out through D24 that he didn't even realize it was my birthday this weekend.

Do something fun for yourself. Go out, get together with family and/or friends. Go buy yourself something nice. Don't rely on her to "make" your birthday.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

You have been separated for three months with no contact. Why would she break it. 

Make your day count. Not long ago I celebrated my first birthday in decades without my ex-husband. And I enjoyed it. Enjoy yours.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

All great advice here. My birthday also rolled around approx. 3 mos. after we separated, and I heard neither hide nor hair from my estranged significant other.

Make your birthday fabulous! You don't need her to acknowledge the day to have fun and be happy. Call up some friends, and go do something you've always wanted to do -- bonus points if you never did it because of HER. Go have fun!!!

It's your birthday, it's your birthday... makes me think of that scene in Dogma when Ben Affleck starts singing this, and it was totally ad libbed and they ended up paying so much money for the rights because he ad libbed something that EVERYONE does. That was a good movie. I might have to watch it tonight.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy birthday!
You deserve to treat yourself, go out to dinner, visit a museum, get together with friends. You are alive and surviving and that if fabulous!


----------



## 2005tahoe (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, Birthday was good. I went out to eat with some family and went out to a club with some friends. 

I was hoping for at least a bday card in the mail from my wife but didnt get one. What sucks is that a mutual friends birthday is today and I made the mistake of looking at her facebook page and she sent her a happy bday wish


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

2005tahoe said:


> Thanks guys, Birthday was good. I went out to eat with some family and went out to a club with some friends.
> 
> I was hoping for at least a bday card in the mail from my wife but didnt get one. What sucks is that a mutual friends birthday is today and I made the mistake of looking at her facebook page and she sent her a happy bday wish


Aw, you were doing so great! And then you had to end with the FB birthday thing. FB birthday wishes aren't worth even a dime a dozen. 

Be strong. *hugs*


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

2005tahoe said:


> see "the unmighty dollar" for my story.
> 
> Today is my 35th birthday and I am already feeling sad b/c I am expecting a phone call, card or gift that I will never see from my wife. We have been separated since June 2nd with NO communication at all.
> 
> Today is not going to be good


I would like to wish you a Happy Birthday.
I am not your wife, your sister, your Mom BUT I am a TAM "stranger friend" that feels your disappointment, pain and sadness.
Very Hurt


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I started a Happy Birthday 2005tahoe thread:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...ion/120130-2005tahoe-how-many-can-we-get.html

Let's see how many we can get!!!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Pluto2 said:


> Happy birthday!
> You deserve to treat yourself, go out to dinner, visit a museum, get together with friends. You are alive and surviving and that if fabulous!


I agree it's your birthday! Go take charge of it and make it a good and happy one. Surround yourself with friends and family! Celebrate!

Do something fun buy yourself a gift!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

2005tahoe said:


> Thanks guys, Birthday was good. I went out to eat with some family and went out to a club with some friends.
> 
> I was hoping for at least a bday card in the mail from my wife but didnt get one. What sucks is that a mutual friends birthday is today and I made the mistake of looking at her facebook page and she sent her a happy bday wish


Glad to hear you had a good time and went out.

Don't let your wife's actions bother you, concentrate on the nice time you had.

You want to talk about spouses ignoring birthdays?

My stbxh usually drops off the weekly money and bagels every Sunday morning. Leaves on the fence before we get up.

He texted the kids this morning, he asked to visit the dog, he dropped off the money and no mention of bagels. I laughed. He's such a jerk.

Not only did he forget, but now that he was reminded, he's gone out of his way to avoid it.

You know what? It doesn't matter. I'm going to have a nice day, I don't need him to contribute.

It's not only your wife that does this kind of stuff.


----------



## 2005tahoe (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am so tired of this roller coaster of emotions. Everyday Im expecting a phone call from her, everyday im expecting to see her car in the drive when I get home from work, everyday im expecting her to show up at work to go to lunch, everyday I wake up thining about her and every night i go to bed thinking about her 

I have been GAL and 180 and I stay gone most of the time from the house, but its hard to run from it


----------

